

Judge to Microsoft: OK, You Can Keep Selling Word For a Couple More Days - erdemozkan
http://mashable.com/2009/09/04/microsoft-word-ban-lifted/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=804585>

